# What Does Latest Travel Date Mean?



## GreenThumb (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm a new owner / member with II. I cannot tell if Latest Travel Date sets the check out date, or if it sets the latest possible check in date?  

I did try to find the answer online at II and here, but wasn't successful. I admit I haven't called them; I'm collecting a whole list of questions to ask them when I make the call, but if someone knows off the top, that makes the list shorter.

When I'm just looking around their site, doing searches, it appears to maybe mean the latest possible check-in date. 

I'm trying to set up my first (yay! excited!) on-going exchange request, and want to avoid getting it wrong.

Thanks!


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Jan 21, 2012)

From what I have seen, it includes dates AFTER that date----hence I think it might mean last possible check-IN date.

Pat


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 21, 2012)

This is the one irritating thing I find with II when trying to setup an ongoing search. I get confused every time. I don't know why they can't make the search work just like when you are doing instant searches.


----------



## dlpearson (Jan 22, 2012)

GreenThumb said:


> I'm a new owner / member with II. I cannot tell if Latest Travel Date sets the check out date, or if it sets the latest possible check in date?
> 
> I did try to find the answer online at II and here, but wasn't successful. I admit I haven't called them; I'm collecting a whole list of questions to ask them when I make the call, but if someone knows off the top, that makes the list shorter.
> 
> ...



This has tripped me up several times.  It's the last CHECK IN date, not a true last travel date (which to me  means the last day you can travel home).  Oh, and II's system defaults to Thursday of the week you checkin, even though checkin will be a Fri, Sat or Sun most likely.

David


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 22, 2012)

dlpearson said:


> This has tripped me up several times.  It's the last CHECK IN date, not a true last travel date (which to me  means the last day you can travel home).  Oh, and II's system defaults to Thursday of the week you checkin, even though checkin will be a Fri, Sat or Sun most likely.
> 
> David



If you don't want it to default to Thursday, you can call II after you put in your request and ask them to designate a different check-in date.  Unfortunately, that won't show up in your online Acct.


----------



## GreenThumb (Jan 23, 2012)

*Thank You!*

I am having fun doing searches, though the different areas do seem to behave slightly differently. And, I seem to get pretty different results, meaning either stuff is going on and off the list pretty fast, or meaning that the searching function involves slightly changing variables behind the scene, or both.... But, it is fun to see what comes up.

Another odd thing, I never see the option to "deposit first" -- only "request first." But, I wonder if this is because I deposited it already? I get a long window for exchange, even with request first. 

I'm thinking that it will work best for us if I set up the exchange online, then call in to confirm the specifics, so that I am sure I get the dates right. I'd hate to get a great exchange, just to find out that we can't take it due to some technicality.

I figure that learning how it works is more important than getting an exchange done right away, so I really appreciate your help and experiences!


----------

